# The Greek Thread



## wartomods (Mar 5, 2012)

I've heard first hand from a few friends that things have been gnarly in greece in the last year or so, more than the media seems to show.
Shit is gonna hit the fan soon, nobody knows how hard, but me being a mild survivalist and ready to be drifting anyway seems like exciting times. But i am not sure, cause in the end, it will be harder for everyone, even us that enjoy our hoboing.


----------



## NM Black Cross Medic (Mar 9, 2012)

You don't have to be an Explosives expert to tell that Greece is a timebomb. The Greek parliament passed some of the most unpopular austerity measures in history WHILE THE FUCKING CITY WAS BURNING! Greece is set to be the first well known revolution of recent times that was based primarily on poverty and the greed of the ruling class. Greek politicians are afraid to walk the streets for fear of the people they screw over and that's how it should be all over the world.


----------



## wizehop (Mar 10, 2012)

Shits happened in other countries already and all got back to normal, just look at Argentina. Even if shit hits the fan it will only be temp


----------

